# PCI Modem problem

## marstonis

Hoping somebody can help here. Have a 56k Trust Computer Model MD-1100 PCI modem and having major problems finding a driver. Any pointers would be grately appreciated.

Regs.

Martin.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

marstonis,

Welcome to gentoo. 

Trust don't actually make any equipment themselves. They buy from equipment manufactuers, usually in the far East, and put their own badge on. 

To discover the driver for your modem, we need to know what chipset it uses. Please run the

```
lspci
```

command from a liveCD and post the output.

----------

## marstonis

sorry, already know that, its a motorola chipset. thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

marstonis,

Which Motorola chipset ?

I can work with the part number from the top of the large black plastic square (or both of them if there are two) or the lspci output.

----------

## marstonis

Thanks for the reply. Here's the info.

Motorola (Unknown Device) 3052 rev. 04

Device detail for modem @ 0000:00:0b:0

Class 0703: 1057:3052

Sub System 1057:3020 Motorola Unknown Device 3020

Thanks in advance.

Martin.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

marstonis,

Hmm You have a Motorola sm56 modem. From google, it looks like Motorola lost interest in supporting in in Linux around kernel 2.4.18, which was a long time ago. There are some binary drivers on Motorolas' website aimed at various binary distros current at that time. I've also found a patch to make it compile with gcc-3, but that still for 2.4 kernels.

Long shot. The driver may be ndis compliant, it might not be too. You have nothing to lose by trying.

```
emerge ndiswrapper
```

and install the Windows XP driver for the Motorola SM56 according to the instructions in the ndiswrapper man page.

Do post back with your results - lots have people have been searching for a driver for 2.6 kernels.

I can tell you that ndiswrapper installs the driver and appears to load it but I don't have an sm56 to test with.

----------

## marstonis

Deleted.Last edited by marstonis on Mon May 07, 2007 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

marstonis,

The line rate is determined by the XP driver and the line conditions.

There are a lot of serial port external modems lying in cupboards, ask around, someone may give you one.

They 'just work' with Linux since they are external serial devices.

----------

## sawyer

Hi,

I hope someone can help me too. 

I have a motorola sm56 modem (the same chipset of marstonis). I installed ndiswrapper and windows xp modem's driver. 

It  seems that ndiswrapper load the driver and he sais that "hardware is present" but my modem does not work yet!

Please help me!

Regards   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

